# Lethargic rat bleeding from vagina!!



## Polkadots (Aug 8, 2015)

My girl Tofu has been lethargic ever since last night. She's usually a super active rat, and every time I opened the cage door she would shoot out of the cage right away, eager to play. She also usually adores food. Last night, she was much more slow than normal, but she still got out of the cage, ate food, and walked around a little very slowly. This morning, I opened the cage door and quickly realized that she's bleeding from her vagina. She is even more lethargic, and is currently sitting on my lap. I tried to feed her sugar water using a baby medicine dropper, but she refuses it. Additionally, I attempted to give her a cheerio and she took it in her mouth but did not eat it. Please please please help, I'm terrified. I can't bring her to the vet because the closest one that treats rats is 3 hours away and closed on Saturdays.


----------



## Polkadots (Aug 8, 2015)

I think the bleeding has stopped. She's now trying to slowly eat the cheerio, but she's taking breaks and working very slowly. Also, I forgot to mention that her cage mate Boba is normal and active. Additionally, today is the day when I usually clean their cage. Would cleaning the cage stress Tofu out further or relax her more?


----------



## Polkadots (Aug 8, 2015)

Also, there have been no diet changes, but Tofu accidentally got to a tiny bit of chocolate the other day. Is that possible that she was affected by that? Also, her poop has a golden tinge to it.


----------



## Polkadots (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm sorry for the constant replies, but I want to let you all know that the bleeding has started again.


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh no! I'm a new rattie owner so I am sorry I don't have any advice but I hope your little girl is feeling better soon. Hoping you get some responses that helps.


----------



## Polkadots (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you Tam! Another update: it turns out, the bleeding is irregular and only in short spurts. She hasn't bled for a couple of hours now. She's not eating or drinking much still.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

I hope shes fine till she can get to the vet
Im not sure if you've googled the symptoms, but here are some links regarding the bleeding
http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4066894.0
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39981-!!!!-MY-PET-RAT-IS-BLEEDING-FROM-HER-VAGINA!!!!
http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26741
According to these there can be multiple causes to the bleeding, from tumor to uterine infection

The golden tinge could potentially be from the dairy in the chocolate, and I dont think chocolate would have caused the bleeding. Chocolate isnt toxic to rats like it is for dogs, so Id rule out chocolate as a cause for her lethargy and bleeding


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Poor sweet girl. I wish you the best with her. Definitely get her in to see the vet as soon as possible. In the meantime though, continue supporting her medically so that she doesn't become dehydrated. The chocolate did not cause this. Rats can tolerate chocolate well and dark chocolate is actually recommended if a rat is having respiratory issues. Based on the symptoms you've described, it sounds like possible pyometra which is an infection. It could also be that she's bleeding from her urethra, would could indicate a urinary tract infection. Tumors of the uterus are also possible. Best of luck to you and your baby.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

This sounds like its probably pyometra or another womb/ovaries issue (polyps, cysts etc) which means she really needs a spay asap, especially if the bleeding is continuing. I would book her in for an emergency spay asap. Whiost your waiting she can go on antibiotics, probably baytril and amox as the best all rounders.

Chocolate wouldn't cause this, and cleaning the cage does add a bit of stress so I'd probably hang fire until you've got her in the vets as long as its not too bad smell wise in there.


----------



## Polkadots (Aug 8, 2015)

Unfortunately, Tofu passed away yesterday morning. Thank you all for your help and concern. I'm sorry I didn't update you all yesterday, but as you can imagine yesterday was chaotic, stressful, and overall a sad day for everyone.


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Heaven needed a little fur-angel, fly free Tofu.


----------

